# book - The warplanes of the Third Reich



## f111_mac (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I have been trying to obtain the The warplanes of the Third Reich book, but is not cheap and what is really killing me is the postal fees (as the book is rather heavy and postage to Portugal). Is there an E-book version and where can I obtain it?

Best regards,

F111_Mac.


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2007)

don't bother with this book as there are better ones published for your monies


----------



## f111_mac (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Erich,

Please name the books so that I can look them up and if possible please indicate the links.

Best regards

F111_mac


----------



## stano666 (Dec 3, 2010)

Erich said:


> don't bother with this book as there are better ones published for your monies



I'd like to know too wich are better, i'm looking for it long time, but if you have better suggestions ..bring 'm on please. I joined this forum to find out. Greetings stano666


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

If you mean the William Green book, then it has just been re-printed, and updated, and is available via Ian Allan Publishers. However, it is now in three volumes, at £60 each!
The chance of a 'E'version, especially free, is very slim !!


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 3, 2010)

Aircraft of the Third Reich, is this the same book guys. Amazon seems to list both.


----------

